# Friendly Attack



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

As I arrived home today from work my 3 year old ran up to me with a baggie of smokes...What an entrance it was..
My friendly attack from @TexaSmoke arrived. This man has been dropping bombs on many a members, has been in PIF and trades so many times that it might not be legal. Had over a hundred posts and replies in his first day. (New record for PUFF) knocking @msmith1986 out of the top spot. All jokes aside it's been a pleasure meeting him and look forward to continued chats.
I have only smoked 1 of these sticks b4 the cohiba. Have been interested in the others some being very close to purchasing (Tatoo, Padilla, Torano Parti MF and UC) 
Thank you and thank you PUFF community.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice hit Tex.
Wait, what top spot did I hold? I don't think I've bombed more than a dozen people in 2 weeks like Tex, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Reppin Texas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

@TexaSmoke on a roll! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Well done Gentlemen


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Nice hit Tex.
> Wait, what top spot did I hold? I don't think I've bombed more than a dozen people in 2 weeks like Tex, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Top spot of most posts or replies. ..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Enjoy them, my friend. Hope you find something you like. 

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Nice hit Tex.
> Wait, what top spot did I hold? I don't think I've bombed more than a dozen people in 2 weeks like Tex, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I wasn't aware there were metrics for this sorta thing. Definitely not calculated in tapacrap, which I exclusively use unless its to give feedback.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Enjoy them, my friend. Hope you find something you like.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


I for surely will..very interested in the ones I mentioned...that is the honest truth. Thanks again.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Ohh I feel the pain from here. Nice one


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I wasn't aware either, lol. I don't know what my post count is, but April was a year here for me, so I imagine it's getting up there.


TexaSmoke said:


> I wasn't aware there were metrics for this sorta thing. Definitely not calculated in tapacrap, which I exclusively use unless its to give feedback.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Ouch! Nice hit Tex!!!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> I wasn't aware either, lol. I don't know what my post count is, but April was a year here for me, so I imagine it's getting up there.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


2553 as of now! Nice hit @TexaSmoke!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> 2553 as of now! Nice hit @TexaSmoke!












Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Another nice hit!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Well that's a Texas sized hit ! Nicely done


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice hit @TexaSmoke...Pag, are you sayin he's a windbag? 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hickorynut said:


> Nice hit @TexaSmoke...Pag, are you sayin he's a windbag?
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Not at all. A scholar and a Gentleman

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Pag#11 said:


> Not at all. A scholar and a Gentleman
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


This may be pushing it a bit.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> This may be pushing it a bit.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


The scholar? Or gentleman?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes.


Scotchpig said:


> The scholar? Or gentleman?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Another fine Ash Whooping from Texas, Nice job @TexaSmoke!


----------

